# CoSleeping and Alarm Clocks..



## luv2*b*mom (Mar 24, 2004)

This may be a silly question







, but does anyone have any tips on alarm clocks? Everytime the alarm goes off for my hubby to go to work, it wakes the baby up. Anyway to avoid this? Thanks!


----------



## OhMel (Oct 16, 2002)

Have you thought about one of the ones that get gradually brighter instead of making a sound? I believe they are sold at a Sharper Image and stores like that.


----------



## Lyci (Feb 10, 2004)

Great question, no help here! I am waiting for some suggestions and will watch this thread. I have thought of ideas like put an alarm under dh pillow, like one that vibrates. Our problem is not the alarm going off the first time, it's the endless snooze hitting that dh does until he is finally ready to get up. We've agreed to one snooze and then the alarm is off, or else he is showering with the baby while I sleep.


----------



## HRC121799 (Aug 8, 2003)

I too will be watching this thread with interest!


----------



## dnr3301 (Jul 4, 2003)

First thing we did was outlaw the snooze button. No more snooze. It wasn't necessarily the first time that woke her up, but the endless "every nine minutes". No more snooze.

Second, I could usually get her back to sleep after the first time, so dh would come back to bed (alarm across the room) and snuggle us for a few minutes, then when dd was back to deeper sleep, I'd roll over and he'd get up.

Third, he started gradually lowering the volume (he uses the radio setting for the alarm). I can barely hear it, but it wakes him up. In fact I think he starts to wake up a few minutes before his alarm goes off and sometimes even gets up to shut it off before it goes off.

Now, with a 3 year old and a 6mo in bed with us, they rarely even notice him getting up. Heck, I rarely notice him getting up. If he has to reset hte alarm for me (if I have something going early that I have to get up for), he has to raise the alarm volume so that I can hear it. I've been awake and not noticed his alarm going off until he gets up to turn it off.

good luck.


----------



## lillaurensmomma (Jul 5, 2003)

Lauren learned to sleep through it after the first week or so in our bed. Now the only time it wakes her is if she is already somewhat awake. Dh is a snooze-aholic and she will still sleep through 3 or 4 snoozes (I don't though, by that point I'm ready to shove him out of bed







)

j

j


----------



## wednesday (Apr 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OhMel*
Have you thought about one of the ones that get gradually brighter instead of making a sound? I believe they are sold at a Sharper Image and stores like that.

I have a "sunrise" clock like this and it's great for waking up without waking the baby!


----------



## mamagranola (Jun 6, 2004)

We outlawed the snooze, too.

We have it set on the radio setting with the volume pretty low. It's on dh's side of the bed. He doesn't always hear it, but I sleep lightly bc of the children in bed. If he doesn't hear it, I'll nudge him to wake him up and turn it off. It still makes dd stir in her sleep sometimes (she's a lite sleeper), but I can usually nurse her back to sleep.


----------



## mermommy (Aug 16, 2004)

We have a Timex instant weather band alarm clock - it has three different alarm settings you can set for different times. So far it hasn't woken up DD on any of them but She could probably sleep through a train wreck so I'm not sure that helps









It's funny loud noises won't wake her but me trying to tiptoe out of the room...


----------



## kblue (Jan 26, 2004)

Hi Heather!!









Luckily, my girls sleep like ROCKS, so the alarm clock does not wake them. It wakes me, though.


----------



## Jessviola (Jun 17, 2003)

Ugh, dh will hit the snooze for HOURS and it drives me crazy. I seriously think he sets it with no intention of getting out of bed some mornings just so it'll wake the baby and he'll get the bed to himself








:

And then the other day when I needed to get up first and asked him to hit the snooze ONCE he got pissed







:

Can you tell this is a sore spot here? :LOL


----------



## Misti (Aug 19, 2004)

I'm afraid I can't be much help -- we all get up together, and as often as not, our "little ray of sunshine" starts chirping a few minutes before the alarm goes off.

(Some Saturday mornings, it's a *very* good thing he's so cute! <laugh>


----------



## MomInFlux (Oct 23, 2003)

I'm the only one in the family who ever has to get up at a specific time, so I've struggled with the alarm clock issue, too. What I've settled on is an inexpensive Timex watch that I sleep in and set the alarm on. It's like a personal alarm clock - it wakes me without waking up the whole family.









Also - I've set the alarm on my cell phone and put it on the bed near my head - wakes me everytime without filling the whole room with noise.


----------



## Beansmom (May 26, 2004)

I'm the one who gets up with the alarm some mornings, but we have an alarm that starts off very quiet and gradually gets louder. I hear it as soon as it goes off and shut it off before it wakes anyone else. If your dh wakes up easily that might help, if it is on his side of the bed. I also have the clock where I can't reach it from bed, so I have to get up to turn it off, so I won't hit the snooze.


----------



## sovereignqueen (Aug 5, 2004)

I use the alarm in my house







I use the raido setting. Sometimes I'll put it onh "white noise" instead of muisc. But I'm a *very* light sleeper.


----------



## luv2*b*mom (Mar 24, 2004)

Thanks guys! Some good advice! I didnt even think about using the radio setting...duh! And the 'personal' alarm clock is a good idea as is the sun rising clock! Thanks!!


----------



## annethcz (Apr 1, 2004)

DH has a pager for work- he sets the alarm for the pager & puts it on vibrate, then stashes it under his pillow. That way he wakes up to a vibrating pillow, but none of the rest of us are bothered.


----------



## luv2*b*mom (Mar 24, 2004)

Good idea Ann!


----------

